# Engine building advice



## rebel101150 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey guys, have a 74 GTO with a smog era engine unfortunately. Bone stock except a 4 barrel carb added. Well I was wondering what cam you guys would recommend as well as what intake to change? as well as any other advice. I'd like a very streetable car but she definitely needs some pick me up. Also should I change the gear ratio or leave a 3.08. I know the heads are poor flowing so any advice is great. trying to keep it under 2k but i can work with a little over as well.


----------

